# lets see some old pictures of yall.



## ramblinrack (Jun 10, 2005)

me around 56'....  i've always loved guns!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 10, 2005)

74 or so....i have NO IDEA how i made it this far?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 10, 2005)

Rack, the first one is cute, dont know for sure if I would have posted that second one

Jim


----------



## Glenn (Jun 10, 2005)

First pic looks like the Howdy Dody stage or Roy Rogers?


The 2nd pic...........


----------



## CAL (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm with Glenn and Jim on both counts!That Rack just won't do!


----------



## Jorge (Jun 10, 2005)

'Rack, dude... that second photo is one step away from a mullet.


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 10, 2005)

*My Boys*

This pic is only 8 years old but it is older. It has my youngest son William in my lap and older one Robert beside me. Will is now 19 and Robert of course is 21......................


----------



## pendy (Jun 10, 2005)

*Jewells*

Nice pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 11, 2005)

Great Pic Jewels.


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 11, 2005)

hey....what about mine???
I'M BAD HURT....


   


i want to see some 70's pic's from the rest of yall? i know mechdawg , huntin tom or milton should have one in a disco suit?
are yall skeert or what?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Give me a little time Louie,*

I have a few I'll share for the fun of it.   It's gonna require a little diggin' and scannin' but I'll try to get-r-done when I am at home over the next couple of days I hope.

Somebody post another pic or two and keep this thread alive.   I thinks it's gonna be a REAL goodun' before it's over with.   Besides, I can look at racks pic's only so many times.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 11, 2005)

*I've got one of me*

In a green leisure suit, flowerdy shirt  , and white shoes and white belt, wide enough for three prongs on the buckle    Long hair, not as long as Racks though. Very awkward time in a young mans life. I had them big ol buck teeth that I had to grow into and all. I don't know where the pic is, nor do I have a scanner that works.


----------



## Augie (Jun 11, 2005)

Havana Dude said:
			
		

> In a green leisure suit, flowerdy shirt  , and white shoes and white belt, wide enough for three prongs on the buckle    Long hair, not as long as Racks though. Very awkward time in a young mans life. I had them big ol buck teeth that I had to grow into and all. I don't know where the pic is, nor do I have a scanner that works.



Dude, If you have a digital camera you can take a pic of the print and get it on your computer that way.
You'll have to try different distances and lighting to get the best shot of it, but it's cheaper than buying a scanner.


----------



## Havana Dude (Jun 11, 2005)

*Augie*

You ain't helping!!    I don't need that mug going round!! I'll see what I can do. Heck, I don't even know if I have the pic or my Mom. It really is a pic only a mother could love!!


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 11, 2005)

Louie,

I'm to young to ever have owned a leisure suit I have you know....  

Btw, I don't have many real old pic's any more.  I've been trying to get those from the first ex for over 20 years now and still don't have them...


----------



## Georgiaastro (Jun 11, 2005)

*Me and My dad in 1967*

He went to be with Jesus April 19th 2005. Sure do miss him.


----------



## Augie (Jun 11, 2005)

Havana Dude said:
			
		

> You ain't helping!!    I don't need that mug going round!! I'll see what I can do. Heck, I don't even know if I have the pic or my Mom. It really is a pic only a mother could love!!



I don't know where my pics of me in my disco polyester suit/ satin shirts happend to get lost at, but I'm glad they're lost!
I do have one of me and all that hair when I was 21, but I didn't want to drag them out and take the digital shot's of them while the kids were here.
They all just left for Cedar Key, but now the wife is home and I need to spend time with her.
Tomorrow??? another excuse....


----------



## HT2 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Louie........*

That first pic is really nice...........

That 2nd one........

I just have no words that fits what I've just seen........


----------



## Augie (Jun 11, 2005)

Georgiaastro said:
			
		

> He went to be with Jesus April 19th 2005. Sure do miss him.



A couple of handsome guys for sure.
Sorry for your loss. Only time can ease that type of sorrow, I'm sure He's watching over you and yours.


----------



## CAL (Jun 11, 2005)

Jorge,

"One step away from a mullet"     I love it,can't stop laughing long enough to type..................!!!


----------



## CAL (Jun 11, 2005)

Jewels64,

Ya boys are good looking young men and I see why!!!


----------



## HuntinTom (Jun 11, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> hey....what about mine???
> I'M BAD HURT....
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, let's see - I had the hair down the back & Jack Daniel's T-Shirt look in early 70s, then the John Trevolta "feathered" doo & silk shirt bout' mid 70s, then just plain old redneck long and scruffy & worn out Levis in the latter 70's and very early 80s, then, well, then I looked in the mirror one day and I was this old coot and now, well, maybe I'd better abstain from any more pictures...


----------



## leo (Jun 12, 2005)

*Great idea R R*

Hopefully we will get to see a bunch of "before" pics  

I don't have any real "old" ones handy, and with my filing system it may take a while  

So I'll  share this one with Y'all to show what my primary 

"disco" wear was in the early 70's


----------



## Aztec (Jun 12, 2005)

1976.  I didn't know I had been deer hunting that long.


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Oops*

 Okay, Okay sorry for the updated pic, here is one of me in 71 with my Mom and 2 sisters. I am the middle girl. Check out the beehive on Ma!


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 12, 2005)

very nice ma'am....yall keep em' coming!

tim...we're anxiously awaiting yours?
man....or MOUSE? eek...eek...eek....


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 12, 2005)

By the way Ramblin, your pic looks like you should be on a cereal box! Too cute!!!!


----------



## Jewels64 (Jun 12, 2005)

Aztec, yours looks like it should be on a "Serial" warning post!   

Not saying you look bad or anything, just a little threatening!


----------



## HT2 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Louie..........*



			
				ramblinrack said:
			
		

> very nice ma'am....yall keep em' coming!
> 
> tim...we're anxiously awaiting yours?
> man....or MOUSE? eek...eek...eek....


I got no idea where "any" of mine are even at..........

Besides.........I got's no scanner anyways..........    

So, ya'lls imagination will just have to do........


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 12, 2005)

Jewels64 said:
			
		

> By the way Ramblin, your pic looks like you should be on a cereal box! Too cute!!!!





which one?


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Jun 12, 2005)

louie,

you sure that aint just a photo of a skinny duane allman???


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 12, 2005)

nah, that was all 120 lbs of me! actually, i had just gotten a trim due to a court appearance. from what i remember...the judge was not impressed.


   


still waitin' on a bunch of yall to step up to the plate. i'm sure i was not the only longhair on here?


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jun 12, 2005)

Aztec said:
			
		

> 1976.  I didn't know I had been deer hunting that long.



Sharron Tate in tool box.


----------



## coon dawg (Jun 13, 2005)

*lol...........*



			
				ramblinrack said:
			
		

> me around 56'....  i've always loved guns!


are ya doin the" Michael Jackson" grab, there, rack, or what.lolol


----------



## Woodsong (Jun 13, 2005)

y'all just started my monday monring off with a big laugh!  

RR- that second picture, well, I guess i can truly say that is a one of a kind type of picture.  I can honestly say I have not seen many like it.  

C'mon y'all- if RR can post his 1974 mug then y'all have NOTHING to fear about posting any picture of yourself!! 

      

Aztec, were you filming for Deliverance in 1976??

Leo, are those actually BEDS next to you in that picture???  wow- I don't think I would be a big fan of living in a submarine!!

Jewels, your ma has got a WONDERFUL beehive.  That had to of taken hours of work??

Coon dawg, I think RR must have had to go pee in the '56 picture??  I didn't even notice until I read your post!


----------



## leo (Jun 13, 2005)

*Well just to go back to R R's 1'st pic period*

I did find one from 1957  

This was my cooler weather attire  


 Woodsong, space was at a premium on the old diesel boats, but it was air conditioned (for the equipment not the crew)


----------



## coon dawg (Jun 13, 2005)

*man, Leo...........*



			
				leo said:
			
		

> Hopefully we will get to see a bunch of "before" pics
> 
> I don't have any real "old" ones handy, and with my filing system it may take a while
> 
> ...


in those close quarters, I bet ya'all prayed nobody got bad gas!!!!


----------



## gottahunt (Jun 13, 2005)

*Okay - I'll share...*

I was a lot cuter back then anyway...I think this was one of my kindergarten pictures...if it wasn't for the dress (which I hated wearing) you'd probably think I was a little boy.  I was such a tomboy and hated having my hair brushed and hated it in my eyes so my parents kept it cut short.


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 13, 2005)

Here's one for you, RamblinRack.  I think this was taken in the spring of 1976.  A bunch of us decided to go swimming during school because the principal canceled our BETA Club picnic.

The Snakeman


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jun 13, 2005)

Here were HT2's first slippers.  I heard they were later bronzed.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 13, 2005)

snakeman---is anyone in that pic wearing clothes


----------



## leo (Jun 13, 2005)

*Some real fine "old" member pics so far*

Keep-um coming, share your "old" pics of yourselves 

Snakeman, I would have recognized you anywhere  

RR, you I'm not so sure about you


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 13, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> snakeman---is anyone in that pic wearing clothes


I'm not at liberty to say...........
but how many times did you go to school with your swim suit?

The Snakeman


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 13, 2005)

bradpatt03 said:
			
		

> snakeman---is anyone in that pic wearing clothes


Now Braaaaad, why you wanna know that????    

I couldn't help myself....  
.HHH


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jun 13, 2005)

i'm just a curious one


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 13, 2005)

"Inqeering" minds want to know?...


Boy,     I hope I never get with-in gunshot of you.....
(for my sake)  you aain't a good shot are ya

I've had it  

HHH


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 13, 2005)

*Circa 1975*

My first 'big game' and my trusty hound "Blackey".  
Good times for sure....   

Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 13, 2005)

Jewells, Wow !

You Married ? LOL


----------



## Itchy Finger (Jun 13, 2005)

*Here's a baby pic of me.*

Alright, here is a baby pic of me. Look closely and you can see the horns and the three sixes on my forehead!


----------



## leo (Jun 14, 2005)

*Great "old" pics*

Phil, I see you had your hound chained


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 14, 2005)

leo said:
			
		

> Phil, I see you had your hound chained


Yeah, apparently we both wanted to eat that rabbit.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 14, 2005)

I ain't real good at this taking pictures of pictures
HHH


----------



## Snakeman (Jun 14, 2005)

Did anybody else pick up on the fact that Ramblinrack's hair used to be light-colored, he used to live in Georgia.......then there was something about having to go before a judge.........now his hair is dark and he lives in Alabama.   

The Snakeman


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 14, 2005)

Snakeman said:
			
		

> Did anybody else pick up on the fact that Ramblinrack's hair used to be light-colored, he used to live in Georgia.......then there was something about having to go before a judge.........now his hair is dark and he lives in Alabama.
> 
> The Snakeman




snakey.....SHHHHH!!!! i'm afraid of the black helicopters.

   

actually, i had just had a very bad wreck and had to go on account of that. judges generally frowned on long hair and i did in fact have it trimmed considerably. it still gets light, where it sticks out from under my hat in the hot sun...well, whats left of it. mama said it would be gone one day...mama was right!

   

lets see some more....if i posted that one of me...yall have nothing to be ashamed of? i'd particularly like to see jeff youngs 3rd grade picture?


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 14, 2005)

How about on from the ole High School year book... I was big into marine biology back then and one of my girl friends was on the year book committee


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 14, 2005)

ok... ya'll created a monter with this... got me going back through some old photo albums... This one from Jan '74


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 14, 2005)

Ok... last one... maybe...    This one had to be spring of '80


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 14, 2005)

goodun's just one....mr vernon.....i'm sure you have some great ones! please share?


----------



## CAL (Jun 14, 2005)

Is that you Frank?Which one is the fish?    Just couldn't resist!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Jun 14, 2005)

CAL said:
			
		

> Is that you Frank?Which one is the fish?    Just couldn't resist!!!!



Do you even remember Jan of '74???


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 14, 2005)

you too cal...don't be bashful! btw, i bet on a dog named cal at the track in honor of you sat night...he came in last.


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jun 14, 2005)

This was taken in 1979. I call it "If They Only Knew"


----------



## CAL (Jun 14, 2005)

That oughta tell ya something there Rack my friend.Don't be betting on ole CAL.....


----------



## Woodsong (Jun 14, 2005)

Just 1 More said:
			
		

> Ok... last one... maybe...    This one had to be spring of '80




Ok, it is official.  So far RR's 1970's pic and your 1980 pic in the white suite are so far the winners!!  The contest is not yet over though boys!! 

I gotta go get some pics from my mom!


----------



## CAL (Jun 14, 2005)

Alright,ya asked for it!This is from 19 and 59!!!


----------



## Limbshaker (Jun 16, 2005)

How old?.......her's one from 20 years ago..............
paging Dr. Beardgitter......Dr. Beardgitter.....please call extension.........007
HHH


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Walkie Talkie with a bruiser*

Here's a picture of ole Walkie Talkie back in the early eighties with a bruiser he shot in Talleferro Cty.


----------



## Flash (Jun 16, 2005)

ramblinrack said:
			
		

> i'd particularly like to see jeff youngs 3rd grade picture?




  Which year??


----------



## GeauxLSU (Jun 16, 2005)

Flash said:
			
		

> Which year??


    
A little laughing guy for each one.    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## huntnnut (Jun 16, 2005)

*Here I am back in the early 80's with my 1'st wallhanger*

And nearly my last...


----------



## ramblinrack (Jun 16, 2005)

goodun' milty. i'm liking these old pictures of our members. yall please keep them coming!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jun 16, 2005)

this is me and my first wheeler


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jun 16, 2005)

here i am pulling mycousin the wagon


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jun 16, 2005)

heres one for all of you tech fans


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Jun 16, 2005)

this was one of my senior pictures  check out the side burns


----------

